# colson scout tricycle era ?



## kos22us (Jan 13, 2014)

id like to know what era this colson scout tricycle is from,  let me know if you can    thanks


----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 14, 2014)

It's mid 30's.  I have a set of those step plates, I'm guessing that there is a channel on the back side that sits over the bar and they're held on by a set screw?
Nice trike.  Let me know if you have any interest in selling...
Contact me directly:  Astreamliner@aol.com

Thanks!


----------



## kos22us (Jan 14, 2014)

Oldbikes said:


> It's mid 30's.  I have a set of those step plates, I'm guessing that there is a channel on the back side that sits over the bar and they're held on by a set screw?
> Nice trike.  Let me know if you have any interest in selling...
> Contact me directly:  Astreamliner@aol.com
> 
> Thanks!






Thanks for the info, I thought it would be 30's or 40's due to the art decoish looking fender, yes I would like to sell the tricycle I was just trying to figure out age and approx. value first, email sent on possible sale.    thanks


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Jan 14, 2014)

Great little Colson !!!

If Oldbike doesn't take it please put me next in line as I maybe interested depending on the price.

Many thanks...


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 15, 2014)

Love those step pads with the Colson name in them! Yes, I'd also say this tricycle is mid-1930s based on the shape of the head badge that can be partially seen in the photo. Colson changed to that style badge on their trikes around 1935. Earlier than that, they had a shield shaped badge kind of like a police badge. The famous Colson Mickey Mouse tricycle straddled that time period with first production Mickey trikes in 1934 having the shield style badge and later Mickey trikes going into 1935 had this style badge.

Dave


----------

